# Jamaican on the Gulf: Treasure Island



## Jim Bryan (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone been here recently? Comments? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 3, 2008)

We booked it for May.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have never stayed but I drive by every once in a while. decent looking place on a really nice beach. Let me kow if you need any specifics about the area.

Lou


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Lou!


----------



## caribbean (Jul 4, 2008)

We stayed ther last Sept in a 1BR. Pretty nice. All units have a balcony right on the beach. Small pool. Our biggest complaint was the hike out to the water. The beach is very wide at that point and it was a real hike out to the water line. Take it you will be pleased. Any questions?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Patty!


----------



## london (Jul 4, 2008)

*Jamaican on the Gulf*

We own two winter weeks at this resort. It is well kept and the units will be refurbished in the fall of 2009.

The sunsets from your balcony are awesome. The walk to the beach is a long one.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pit (Jul 4, 2008)

london said:


> We own two winter weeks at this resort. It is well kept and the units will be refurbished in the fall of 2009.
> 
> The sunsets from your balcony are awesome. The walk to the beach is a long one.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.



Curious here. When is the refurb scheduled to be complete? Thanks.


----------



## london (Jul 4, 2008)

*Jamaican on the Gulf Refurb*

The resort will be shut down for about 8 weeks in Sep/Oct 2009.

This will be to install new tile floors, and total new bathrooms in all units.

New kitchens were installed 2 years ago. I am a board member of this resort.


----------



## Pit (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice. I Googled the resort and the beach looks fantastic (from space anyway).  How is the beach sand compared to Siesta Key? Or, is it more like the sand on Longboat Key (from 2006 beach refurbishment project)?


----------



## caribbean (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry, the sand is just regular ol sand, not like Siesta.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks evryone! Am getting ready to go over to Long Boat Key at our Little Gull Timeshare.


----------



## Kola (Jul 5, 2008)

*South Beach Condo*

Does anyone know how far is South Beach Condo from the beach ? What is that neighbourhood like ? 


K.


----------



## Pit (Jul 5, 2008)

It's on the beach. Here's a promotional video I came across. Rated highly on TripAdvisor too.

http://www.sunsational.com/video/sunvideo2.html


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice resort video. The girl in the video used to host a show on the Travel Channel about buying Vacation Homes Search just like House Hunters where you picked one of three home you toured with a realtor. 

I have wondered about the Jamaican resort myself. There is another area nearby called Indian Shores.  I often see these resorts-Reddington Ambassador and Bay & Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at these?


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 5, 2008)

caribbean said:


> Our biggest complaint was the hike out to the water. The beach is very wide at that point and it was a real hike out to the water line.



WOW- That's got to be a first. Complaint about a nice wide beach. Usually that's a plus. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 5, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> There is another area nearby called Indian Shores.  I often see these resorts-Reddington Ambassador and Bay & Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at these?



Redington Beach (there are 3 towns with Redington in it's name along the beach) and Indian Shores are small barrier island towns a couple miles north of Treasure Island and south of Clearwater Beach. Gulf Blvd is the main drag that links all these beaches together. Beach is just as nice as Treasure Island here but not as wide.

I own at the Bay and Beach club mainly so I can use the facilities when we go to the beach. They have a nice pool, spa and tiki bar with barbecue. Beach is sandy white and they have several beach chairs and a volleyball net. 

Complex was originally built as beach condos. Owners converted to timeshare and as a result units are very large in comparison to most beach timeshare units.

The name Bay and Beach club is important as one building is on the bay and one is on the beach. Each building has units that either face the water or gulf blvd.

Hard to do much better along the beach in this area.


----------



## Kola (Jul 5, 2008)

Pit said:


> It's on the beach. Here's a promotional video I came across. Rated highly on TripAdvisor too.
> 
> http://www.sunsational.com/video/sunvideo2.html



Thanks for the resort video. As they say 'a picture is worth a thousand words'

K,


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Lou for the info. Wish I was there now.


----------



## caribbean (Jul 5, 2008)

"WOW- That's got to be a first. Complaint about a nice wide beach. Usually that's a plus. Different strokes for different folks I guess."

Bit of sarchasm there. Duh. That was the worst thing I could say about the place. Wouldn't be a problem now, but at that time my husband was experiencing severe back pain and couldn't even walk a block due to a tumor growing on his spinal cord. So unfortunately we couldn't walk out to the water. Alls well now, following surgery.


----------



## gretel (Jul 9, 2008)

I've stayed at both Bay and Beach Club (bay side) in Indian Shores and Jamaican on the Gulf in Treasure Island.

The B&B Club has really nice spacious units (especially if you get a lock off!).  The view of the bay is nice too.  Access to the beach is across the street and down a little.  The area is fun to explore.

The Jamaican units are a little small.  We had a one bedroom with the bedroom facing the hallway (all do).  Everyone walking by looked in so we had to keep the blinds always closed.  It made the room feel smaller and dark.  The view of the beach is beautiful from the living room,.  We loved watching the lightening on the gulf (apparently the area is the lightening capitol of the world!). 

The water was too far of a walk from Jamaican for my mother so we ended up driving down to Caddy's on the beach.  You park at the restaurant and get chairs and an umbrella from them (after 10am, it is $5 but you get a $5 credit for food). It was great to enjoy the beach and have a nice place for lunch as well.


----------

